# i dont know the breed of my dog (pictures)



## fluffymallows (Nov 11, 2013)

my friend gave her to me on my birthday, and she said it was a shih tzu but looking at her nose tells me she's not,please help me because i want to know her breed so i could watch out for health issues  recently she had a summer cut and i think it can help on determining the breed..any ideas will be appreciated


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

She looks like a Maltese, maybe a mix of Maltese and something else.


----------



## JillieBean (Oct 6, 2013)

I agree that she looks like a Maltese. Where did your friend get her to make her think she's a shih tzu?


----------



## sclevenger (Nov 11, 2012)

I sEe Maltese too. I actually don't see shiz tzu at all and if its in there then low content.


----------



## zack (May 27, 2013)

I think Maltese as well, but whatever she is gorgeous.


----------



## Kyndall54 (Apr 26, 2013)

she's so fluffy and adorable!


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

Maybe Maltese and Poodle as she does not look like she has the silky coat of a straight Maltese.


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

I'm going to take a different direction than everyone else and say either Coton mix or Havanese mix. She's very cute!


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

i think Maltese/Shih Tzu......isn't that what they're calling the Teddy? my nephew has a Teddy and he looks just like that...and is a little "chit".....


----------

